# General > Recipes >  Merzetti (fancy name for mince and pasta)

## skinnydog

Had this at the weekend at a friends and that reminded me how easy and tasty this is to make.  It makes a fair lot too so it is quite reasonable to rustle up.

One pound of mince browned with one onion.  6 oz of pasta twirls cooked til medium soft (not properly cooked though), one tin Campbells condensed mushroom soup, one tin Campbells condensed tomato soup, one tin chopped tomatoes.  Mix the whole lot together, put in large oven proof dish.  Cook in a medium hot oven for 50 minutes to an hour, you can put some grated cheddar over the top 10 minutes before serving if you want but that is optional.  Wait until it is bubbling all over and roasting hot and serve with a green salad and/or garlic bread. 

Really yummy and really filling.

----------


## Julia

I love Marzetti, a similar recipe to yours but my mum makes it with mince, sliced mushrooms, garlic, tagliatelli, onion, condensed mushroom soup, all mixed up and topped with cheese then baked in the oven.

It's gorgeous, a great all-in-one meal.

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

yup marzetti got me through uni!!!!

I put in mushrooms usually to add to it....can add other things but never tastes the same... I put a HUGE amount of cheese in and NEVER put low flat campbells soup...ugh yuk....FULL fat for FULL FLAVOUR!!!

----------


## mrsmo

OK I googled the recipe and just to give you a piece of useless information this is what Wikipedia came up with!!

*"Johnny Marzetti* is a baked pasta dish, or casserole, consisting of noodles, tomato sauce, ground beef, and cheese. Other ingredients and seasonings may be added to adjust the taste. The dish originated in Columbus, Ohio, at the Marzetti restaurant, and spread to other parts of the United States as variations of the recipe were published in magazines and cookbooks during the mid-20th century. The dish is still served in Ohio, especially at social gatherings and in school lunchrooms."

There you go and I am gonna try it but I will use the pre cooked pasta, cos im lazy like that!! ::

----------

